# Knowing when the sales are on...



## mamici (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi peeps, reading through some posts I've inferred that sometimes the big boys offer big sales, like perhaps NI offering 50% off Kontakt in the summer, or Black Friday sales (sort of thing).

Is there a discussion in this forum (or other online resource) where we can sign up to get notified when important sales are on?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 1, 2020)

It’s typically announced in the two DEALS threads.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 1, 2020)

You can also keep an eye on this thread over on the KVR forum:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=262151&hilit=Bluetech+audio&start=15495

And REKKERD has a nice listing that includes info about when each sale ends:
https://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 1, 2020)

You can also visit the websites of developers you’re interested in, and sign up for their newsletters. Or like me, obsessively check the “Deals” threads.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 1, 2020)

SampleLibraryReview's deal compressor is another good resource









Music Software News & Sales for October 24, 2022 - Deal Compressor Show - Sample Library Review


Sample Library, Virtual Instruments, and Plug-in Deals Each week we recap all the music software deals on our radar. Deal Compressor links here: http://bit.ly/DealCompressor NEW RELEASES AVANT: Modern Keys by Heavyocity $99 (reg $119) https://bit.ly/3TksfsO 33% OFF Caprakan by MNTRA...




www.samplelibraryreview.com


----------



## mamici (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks guys, I've checked all these out and all very helpful, aside from the fact there's so much stuff out there... didn't realize the market was so saturated, won't be easy narrowing options down!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 1, 2020)

mamici said:


> Thanks guys, I've checked all these out and all very helpful, aside from the fact there's so much stuff out there... didn't realize the market was so saturated, won't be easy narrowing options down!


One way to achieve that is to read some of the longer threads right here. There appears to be some common ground on what are good libraries and how one can gradually build a collection of useful stuff. Oh and what some of the caveats are as well (GAS related).


----------

